# index of problem



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey...i uploaded my website to some free host and now when i go to my website i see index of and files i have on ste (html pages, pictures...) like u see on screnshoot. how can i do that when someone what to go my website automatic goes to home so they dont have to see that index of and click there home.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

just bumping thread.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Two things. First, you don't need to bump your thread for at least 24 hours, thanks for understanding.

Second. I would recommend making your homepage index.html. This might clear things up. Most servers looks for an index page and use that as there starting point.

Cheers!


----------

